# Zarita has a heart murmur



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello friends. Today I took Zarita in for her 3 year Rabies shot. The vet listened to her heart for the pre-shot PX, and told me she heard a murmur (a 2-3 grade) for the first time. Zarita is 8 1/2 yrs old now. She is mostly symptom free, except for a cough when she gets excited. That goes away right away when she calms down. I am wondering if there is any supplement to give her. She has to lose some weight. (she weighs about 6 pounds and should be about 5. No meds for now, as she isn't symptomatic. It seems all of my chi's had a murmur toward middle age. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what you can give her, but the most important thing is that you keep her slim and fit! Since Chis are phrone to heart related things, being healthy and fit is the key I think..we can't do much about it, but I think we at least should control their weight for them, they can't do it themselfs if they have access to food from a bowl all the time..  best wishes for you xoxo


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

My brother has a heart murmur and has done for years. It hasn't affected him in anyway through life and can be lived with. What are you feeding her now ? 
And how much ? 
Maybe just cut the portions down and only give treats every now and then. Expand walks to give her exercise. 
There are a lot of foods out their to help dogs lose weight maybe google some or someone on here will have a good recommendation for you.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I would go for senior food..and just measure it  and never leave the food out..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Heart murmurs seem to be very common with the chis. You're on the right track to manager his weight. I believe that's the biggest key factor along side exercise to keep his heart strong. So sorry he's got a murmur.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Forgot to mention it, but you can also get one of those treadmills for small dogs  good luck xoxo


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw sorry to hear this. I have no advice on this. I just hope she continues to do well.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed 4-5 star foods. Fresh Pet roll, NOW, Fromm, and other grain free. The vet pushes a new food from Hills Rx. Called Prescription Metabolic. 252 calories per cup. I think this stuff is JUNK. (I bought a bag, but use it as treats). I am going to continue the above foods, but keep her calories down to about 150 per day, in two feedings.

Unfortunately, I don't walk much due to a brace on my right ankle (trying to avoid ankle fusion from arthritis). She doesn't get any exercise. Doesnt want to play with the other 2 chi's. Money is an issue also; so treadmills are out for now. Maybe she could swim in the sink????


----------

